# Lawnmower engine question



## Okie294life (Dec 5, 2021)

I recently purchased a toro super recycler with the Loncin engine in it. It wasn’t running when I got it, I had to clean the carb and it ran like crap for a while until I could get it running right. Now it does but the oil smells like gas. I dumped it out hoping it was just blow by, but the air filter is fine. The oil looks fine and feels okay. It doesn’t smoke at all. Could it be that the float valve is leaking? I’ve pulled the air filter several times and it always looks okay…maybe I’m over reacting.


----------



## Brufab (Dec 5, 2021)

Could be maybe the engine only got fed pump gas instead of non ethanol fuel and gas gummed or ate some things inside


----------



## chipper1 (Dec 5, 2021)

Yep, the carb needs to be cleaned real well as it's leaking excess fuel into the cylinder.
It may be a problem when the engine is not running only, you could shut the fuel off when your done with it and it may be fine(if theres a fuel shutoff )


----------



## MJMechanic (Dec 5, 2021)

Check the float in the carb. It could be gummed up sticking in the "slightly open" position. If the float is nice and loose, you can check the needle valve and seat to make sure it's forming a tight seal when the float is moving.


----------



## Cricket (Dec 6, 2021)

Okie294life said:


> I recently purchased a toro super recycler with the Loncin engine in it. It wasn’t running when I got it, I had to clean the carb and it ran like crap for a while until I could get it running right. Now it does but the oil smells like gas. I dumped it out hoping it was just blow by, but the air filter is fine. The oil looks fine and feels okay. It doesn’t smoke at all. Could it be that the float valve is leaking? I’ve pulled the air filter several times and it always looks okay…maybe I’m over reacting.


I don't know, but I read this "Lorcin engine", and figured they'd managed to screw up another mechanical object...


----------



## Captain Bruce (Dec 6, 2021)

Okie294life said:


> I recently purchased a toro super recycler with the Loncin engine in it. It wasn’t running when I got it, I had to clean the carb and it ran like crap for a while until I could get it running right. Now it does but the oil smells like gas. I dumped it out hoping it was just blow by, but the air filter is fine. The oil looks fine and feels okay. It doesn’t smoke at all. Could it be that the float valve is leaking? I’ve pulled the air filter several times and it always looks okay…maybe I’m over reacting.


Any photos would be appreciated. I have worked on TORO's for 38 yrs. The Super Recycler, a now 20 yr. model NLA, never had anything but a B & S. Thats a chinesium engine. Is this NIB TORO???


----------



## Jondoe (Dec 6, 2021)

_* Loncin engine*_

Is that a typo ?


----------



## Captain Bruce (Dec 6, 2021)

Jondoe said:


> _* Loncin engine*_
> 
> Is that a typo ?


They are sold stand-alone, OR on pressure washers with pumps that last a season. I truly want to see how the blade adapter was affixed to the crankshaft, as they don't share the bore dimension.....and if its NOT OEM, where does the blade ride in relation to the deck? Is this a BB-Gun stone shooter?


----------



## frank_ (Dec 7, 2021)

i fitted loncin replacements to a fleet of karts that had the governors removed
and they outlasted the oe honda engines
they are now oe fitment on many mowers


----------



## Joel D'Angelo (Dec 7, 2021)

Your looking to closely at it IMO. It's a lawmower. Run it.


----------



## 9050lx (Dec 7, 2021)

frank_ said:


> i fitted loncin replacements to a fleet of karts that had the governors removed
> and they outlasted the oe honda engines
> they are now oe fitment on many mowers


Are they Honda clones?


----------



## frank_ (Dec 8, 2021)

9050lx said:


> Are they Honda clones?


i think only the GX ones are clones (horizontal shaft)


----------



## Okie294life (Dec 9, 2021)

Captain Bruce said:


> They are sold stand-alone, OR on pressure washers with pumps that last a season. I truly want to see how the blade adapter was affixed to the crankshaft, as they don't share the bore dimension.....and if its NOT OEM, where does the blade ride in relation to the deck? Is this a BB-Gun stone shooter?


I got two actually ones on a pressure washer, that’s legit (excell) horizontal shaft and this one on a mower. HF uses them on their predator line of engines. The mower especially starts easier than anything I’ve ever ran.


----------

